# Buford T Justice Smokey and the Bandit set car



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just saw an auction for the Buford T Justice car from the Autoworld set. Don't know what kind of car it's to be but it sure isn't the car from the movie. What the heck Autoworld?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Just close your eyes and pretend......That's what AutoWorld does most of the time.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That car is not even close to Buford's car except maybe the color a little. Buford's brown car the get all torn up was a 1977 Pontiac Lemans. I think the pictured car is supposed to be a Dodge Monaco.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW-SET-CAR-...270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab034496


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that body is attempting to be a Caprice (probably Classic) which is a cousin to the LeMans


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Chevelle, Lemans, Skylark are cousins. Lemans would be the nephew of the Caprice.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> that body is attempting to be a Caprice (probably Classic) which is a cousin to the LeMans


Whatever it is attempting to be it still looks nothing like Buford's car.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That's why I said, "Just close your eyes and pretend......That's what AutoWorld does most of the time."


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

They should have modelled Bufords car from the second half of the movie, with the roof gone, the door in the back seat, and the son riding shotgun and holding daddy's hat from flying off.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Shadowracer said:


> They should have modelled Bufords car from the second half of the movie, with the roof gone, the door in the back seat, and the son riding shotgun and holding daddy's hat from flying off.



I might have bought it then ....... lol. Good idea.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a couple of versions of it that were used as Roscoe's police care until they tooled up the Dodge Monaco. It looks like a box Impala/Caprice but not very good. A friend though that the roof looks more like a 82-83 Malibu. They should have cloned the Aurora Impala. They look great.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

All I can figure is that the either couldn't get the licensing rights to the right car or AutoWorld didn't want to pay what GM wanted. Either way, it's a shame. If they couldn't do it right, it shouldn't have been done at all. Kind of like putting a Yankee/Union flag on the General Lee!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think a Bandit and the semi trailer two pack, with the stage coach on the side would have been nice.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


hefer said:


> I think a Bandit and the semi trailer two pack, with the stage coach on the side would have been nice.[/:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:QUOTE]


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There was some discussion on HT before the Smokey and the Bandit set was released. The Trans-Am was nothing new. They had done it before. I figured that they wouldn't do the Pontiac police car, because that would require new tooling. But they did invest in new tooling to make a different but incorrect police car. I don't understand that decision. They could have just used their usual police car with the brown paint. They missed an opportunity by not doing the semi with the cool stagecoach graphics. It would have been a nice collectible "Bonus Car". They could have also included a "Bonus Body" police car with the top cut off.

I bought the set, because I have to buy everything to support my addiction. However, I wish I enjoyed the experience a little more.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Maybe they could make a 2-pack with the semi and the topless police car as an addition to the set.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I figured it out. Just saw another auction for a Dukes of Hazzard Sheriffs car. Same car! So apparently not only was AutoWorld being lazy but they assumed the race set has the Bandit running through Hazzard County.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The Buford T. Justice car in that set, wasn't it the first Roscoe P. Coltrain sherriff car? I think it was done in a hurry just so they would have one to make a complete Dukes Of Hazzard set in the first release.

Randy.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It looks like it could be going backwards just the same!


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I modified mine a bit. They certainly could have done a better job with the body design. They have proved that they can do a good job. The Dodge Monaco B body Mopar that was tooled up for Roscoe's patrol car is an example.


----------

